

Posterous (YC S08) launches Twitter commenting/tweetback and oAuth - rantfoil
http://blog.posterous.com/posterous-launches-twitter-commenting-and-now

======
knowtheory
<http://chirrup.angryamoeba.co.uk/>

Angryamoeba has been doing this for months now :)

Although unfortunately this was prior to the OAuth api being released. People
are using it though, and an OAuth version is in the works.

Of course the other nice thing about Chirrup, is that you don't have to use
Posterous to get this capability. :D

~~~
rantfoil
Chirrup is a bit different -- looks like more of a programmable API than
something for end users.

    
    
       Chirrup fetches all of the replies from Twitter, 
       and sorts them by URL so you can have a comment feed 
       for each page in your site.
    

This is actually not very much our new feature at all, since Chirrup is a feed
service (pull from Twitter by API) whereas ours is a way to post comments to
Twitter at user's choice (push to Twitter by user)

However, it is quite a bit like Backtype.com's new Backtype Connect, which
tracks not just Twitter but comments from other all other kinds of blogs
(Wordpress, Typepad, Six Apart), Reddit, Digg, Hacker News. And even
Posterous. =)

Here's Backtype's recent blog post just the other day about Backtype Connect
API, which is fully programmable.

<http://blog.backtype.com/2009/04/api-backtype-connect/>

They also have an awesome Wordpress plugin too!

~~~
knowtheory
Chirrup was designed as a way to mediate your blog comments (or comments
anywhere really) through Twitter. Since it does take the discussion to
twitter, Angryamoeba's goal was to follow the rest of the conversational
thread on twitter, and keep that updated on the blog post as well.

------
sgrove
Cool stuff. I love using posterous, pretty much covers everything I need.

The only thing that stands out might be a slightly nicer post-editing
experience online, but I only have to edit posts every once and awhile. The
email optimization is beautifully executed.

~~~
rantfoil
That's coming up. We're working down our list of big features, and that's high
up there.

Iterate fast and often, right? We're sticking to that as best we can.

~~~
unalone
Garry, how quickly do you release new features? I think I suggested one-every-
five-days before, but I was being facetious. Either way, you guys have added
more features every month than most sites I use do all year.

~~~
rantfoil
We shoot for that much, but scaling has taken time away from just straight up
feature development. One way or another, it's a great time.

------
adammarkey
Now when Twitter goes down today, we know who to thank :)

In all seriousness - Excellent work. Posterous rocks.

------
andrewl-hn
Wow, great! I just signed up for Posterous a couple of days ago and really
enjoy using it.

I'd like to see Disqus integration, though :)

------
dsims
On my own blog, I almost went so far as to offload _all_ comments to twitter.
Basically, each blog entry would have a corresponding tweet that you would
@reply to. But then I concluded that most people don't want their comments on
blogs filling their twitter stream.

------
zanders
The more it leaves the nerd world, I'm starting to think that Twitter should
rename oAuth to Twitter Connect, or something along those lines.

